# Batch convert Word perfect x5 files to word 2010



## kaypat (Jan 16, 2013)

My goal is to try and convert a large number of files that are in WORD PERFECT X5 to MSWord files.

I would like have either a macro that will do this that i can RUN IN WORD PERFECT (I *NEED* it to run in WP)
OR
I would prefer to have a command prompt that can be set up so i can start a recursive batch system that will do the word perfect conversion to word for me...

My word perfect files will be on my C:/ and the converted ones will also stay in the same place...Can anyone help me with this???


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Did you recently post this question on another tech forum. Thought I saw someone answer this very question not too long ago on another forum.


----------



## kaypat (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes i have posted it on quite a few, still awaiting an answer that will help!!


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

@OP: I posted a note in reply to one of yours - there is a tool in WP that can do it according to the WP help file.


----------

